# Toy for Christmas



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - SO I wanted to share this - 

At my work I organized the Christmas party for our staff, and is what we did was a potluck - but also we filled out a small survey about ourselves, and who ever drew our name had to get a gift that represented us. The toys were wrapped for us. We got to open them, and then we dontate them to toys for tots!

Anyway - I GOT A GOAT stuffed animal. I was so happy! I didn't want to put it in the box for toys for tots though! It was so soft and so cute! How would they possibly know - LOL!

So here is a pic of me and the goat stuffed toy!

Enjoy!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

AWW, how sweet! That is the largest stuffed goat I have ever seen.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so maybe it is a sheep - but I want to think it is a goatie! LOL!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, it looks to me like it could be a goat! Maybe an angora!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That was cool  Pretty stuffed goat(or, since it is a sheep, and you wish it was a goat, you could call it a geep ) lol :wink:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

ROFL Sarah!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

it is so cute though!! Glad you donated it to toys for tots...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking "that is one funny looking 'goat'" ROTFL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, I think that kind of gift exchange is WONDERFUL. Did you decide on that also. I have never heard of that but what a great idea.
What a big heart you have.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is actually something that they have done here for a couple years. This year they were talking about doing a drive for things for the women's shelter, but I pushed for the Toys for Tots.

A few years ago, my husband and I were in a bad way. We had custody of his two children, paying child support for the two that lived with us, plus child support for mine that do not live with us (long story) - anyway, my husband's business was not doing good, I was out of work, and going to school and I had just had a huge medical issue happen. We were going to have our electricity turned off the day before Christmas, and we were scared.

Well, with the help of the community, we were able to have a christmas for the children and were able to keep our electricty on. (we had oil heat and could not even afford the oil, as that was when oil prices skyrocketed almost overnight)

Anyway, this is my way of giving back to the community that once helped us in our time of need.

I now have an AA degree - working on a bachelor's, work in a wonderful place with great medical benefits, and my husband's business has bounced back. 

It is amazing what happens in just a few years - or what can happen when things go wrong so quickly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You are a very kindhearted concientious person, IMO, I too know what it's like to have to live paycheck to paycheck, while growing up and more recently with hubbys illness doing havoc with his work. When you've "been there" it makes a world of difference to someone who "is there".


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That's something I do miss about work- we used to do shopping for a family that the Salvation Army signed up- they sent clothing sizes and info on children's interest and needs, etc and we would go shopping for the family- getting clothes, toys and food - and deliver it before Christmas. It was great fun- to shop for someone you didn't know.


----------

